# Bike seat for my Wife???



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

So we just got my wife a Motobecane Messenger single speed for fitness riding. We normally do about 10 miles fast pace and she's completely miserable with the junk stock seat. complaining about numbness and tingling in those sensitive areas. I have no clue when it comes to the womens market and saddles. So can any of yall help me out with what works for womens anatomy? what are yall riding? What's the most comfortable? weight of saddle is not a big deal for us. thank you so much for your time and input.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Go to the Team Estrogen Web Forum and search for "saddles." Be sure you bring a snack.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

My wife had the same problem, my advice go to a Specialized dealer and have here sit bone measured. Once she has that done you can then fine a women specific seat. Specialized has a lot of them as well as everbody else. Look at the Windy model my wife loves it, good luck.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Order a box of seats from Performance/Nashbar, tape up the rails so you don't scratch them, and try them out. Keep one, return the others....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do a search here for "saddles". We have a bunch of threads with recommendations.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*try them out*

Where are you located? If in Norcal: 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/services/saddles.php 

Don't necessarily count on the Specialized sit bone measurement to find the right saddle. It might work, might not. I'd guess 20-25% of our demo customers come in with Specialized saddles they hate. Unfortunately it is not as simple as a sit bone measurement. Time on the road is the only way to tell. 

FWIW, SLR Lady Gel Flow and San Marco Aspide Glamour seem to be popular lately, as well as SMPs. 

Cheers,


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Unfortunately, there's no one single saddle that works for everyone. I prefer a saddle with less padding, a thin nose, and no cutout. kretzel mentioned the SSM Aspide Glamour and that's what I'm riding now. Your wife may not like it, though.

Also, be sure your wife is fit properly on the bike and is actually sitting on her sitz bones. Her sensitive parts are then not smashed into the nose, at least that's the theory. An overly cushy saddle makes it impossible for your parts not to get smashed, though.


----------

